

Nepal Earthquake fund from Entrepreneurs - kishanuxcam
https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/nepal-earthquake-fund-from-entrepreneurs/x/10624354

======
kishanuxcam
I am an entrepreneur from Nepal in Valley. Surely enough, you must have heard
about the earthquake there.

This earthquake was a major 7.9 magnitude earthquake that has struck Nepal in
a densely populated area near Kathmandu. Over 2500 people are confirmed dead
and thousands have been injured. Life is in turmoil. People are living in
streets due to repeats (repeat number as high as 100 with as high as 6.7
magnitude) and weather conditions are worsening.

I am raising money for this cause via crowdfunding because relief
organizations are not great in crowdfunding (however you can support via
relief organizations too, links are on the indiegogo page). Our UXCam team
will be working on the ground in Nepal (we are 8 people strong there) to bring
help (food, medicine, supplies) and work with relief agencies as necessary. We
will be posting all expenses details and updating regularly so you will see
how your money is saving lives. Indiegogo Life has no fees so your money will
fully be used for the relief.

The goal here is that as entrepreneurs we can come together as a large
community and bring help when needed. We live for a cause. Let's skip coffees
for a day and help some people who are desperately in need, it's good Karma -
what goes around comes around !!

Feel free to call me if you have any questions. My number is 415-374-0821.

